# Smoked Three Bean Casserole



## smokinhusker (Mar 13, 2012)

This has been a favorite for quite some time and I've added a twist by smoking it. Totally changes the flavor and IMHO, elevates the flavors!








*Ingredients:*


1/2 pound bacon (or more depending on preference)

1 pound ground beef

1 onion, chopped

1/2 cup ketchup

1/2 - 3/4 cup brown sugar (amount depends on sweetness you want)

Dash crushed red pepper flakes if desired

1 tablespoon vinegar

1 teaspoon dry mustard (can substitute 1 tablespoon Yellow mustard)

1 can Campbell’s or Van Camps pork and beans

1 (15.25 ounce) can kidney beans SEE NOTE

1 (15 ounce) can butter beans SEE NOTE

1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce

*Directions:*

 
Place bacon in a large, deep skillet. Cook over medium high heat until evenly brown. Drain, break into medium pieces and set aside. In same skillet, brown beef and onion. Drain fat. Add bacon back into the browned beef.


In a bowl mix together the ketchup, sugar, vinegar, mustard, pork and beans, kidney beans (with liquid) and butter beans (with liquid). Mix well. Stir into the beef/bacon mixture.

Spoon casserole mixture into a foil casserole or rectangle pan and smoke uncovered at 235-240 for about 2 hours (higher is also fine just smoke for less time).

Can also be placed in a preheated 350* oven for 1 hour or cooked in crock pot for 3 hours on high.

NOTE: I usually drain off about half the liquid (reserving it in case I need more liquid in the casserole) from the kidney beans and butter beans, but do not drain the pork and beans.

This is an easy recipe to double or triple…and it goes great with just about any type of meat. 







Enjoy!


----------



## johnnie walker (Mar 14, 2012)

Alesia, this sounds good, I have to give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 14, 2012)

looks really really good


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 14, 2012)

Johnnie Walker said:


> Alesia, this sounds good, I have to give it a try. Thanks.


Thanks Johnnie. It's a twisted Baked Beans I guess. LOL




africanmeat said:


> looks really really good


Thanks...they are pretty easy to make!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2012)

Alesia, morning..... That looks awful good.....  Ever tried cheese on top and dipping with corn tortilla chips ?????  I'm thinking about making that for my turn in the barrel at poker night.....  maybe some sharp cheddar and pepper jack or something....  I just made myself hungry.....   Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 14, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Alesia, morning..... That looks awful good.....  Ever tried cheese on top and dipping with corn tortilla chips ?????  I'm thinking about making that for my turn in the barrel at poker night.....  maybe some sharp cheddar and pepper jack or something....  I just made myself hungry.....   Dave




Thanks Dave. You know I have thought about trying cheese on top and then I forget until after we've eaten it! Gotta write that down so I remember next time. That would be really good with cheese and tortilla chips. Thanks for the ideas


----------



## smokindavep (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks delicious!  Gonna have to try that!  Almost looks like it could stand alone as a three-bean chili!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow I missed this one - looks great - will need to try to substitute for the ketchup with something else. We don't do ketchup in this house


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks!  Gary, you could use tomato puree and maybe a little balsamic vinegar with some herbs, another good choice would be your favorite barbeque sauce or even salsa or picante sauce.


Scarbelly said:


> Wow I missed this one - looks great - will need to try to substitute for the ketchup with something else. We don't do ketchup in this house


Thank you! I'll bet you could give it a chili flavor twist!


SmokinDaveP said:


> Looks delicious!  Gonna have to try that!  Almost looks like it could stand alone as a three-bean chili!


----------



## rong (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi, I new here and to smoking, But so far enjoying even my failures.

I've been using a very similar bean recipe for about 4 years. I reserve the juice from the butter beans (just in case) but use all of the liquid from the kidney beans. I've never had a complaint about my beans, and they go with pretty much anything one might chew up and swallow. Even my daughter is sure to show up when I make these, and she is NOT a bean eater. It never occcured to me to smoke them, but I'm darn sure gonna give it a try.

Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 17, 2012)

I liked the beans before I smoked them, but after I started smoking this, I'll never make it again the regular way!


----------



## drakethib (Oct 20, 2012)

Trying it today (less the butter beans).

Will see how it goes !


----------



## drakethib (Oct 21, 2012)

The beans were good. That is all I have to say about that. * Burp *


----------



## robert gordon (Oct 23, 2012)

will try it


----------



## roller (Oct 23, 2012)

Dang that looks good...It has all of my favorite things in it...


----------



## flash (Oct 24, 2012)

looks very good. Wife will want to change the beans though.


----------



## kaze105 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe. Will smoke more next time. Had to cut it short as it started raining. Although I finished it with the oven, it was absolutely delicious. Family loved it so badly they asked for it tomorrow.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 16, 2012)

Sis wanted me to bring side dish on thankgiven so here is my pic Thanks


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I made 2 gallons of this for BF to take duck hunting! I don't use the large butter beans any more, I found baby butter beans and they are much better. This is really good with shredded cheese added on top and let to melt too!


----------

